# Adventure Of The Sports Tourer



## drglinski (May 6, 2016)

Took my Sports Tourer on it's first "real" ride today since I've had it.  Lots of steep hills so gearing was tested.  I'm proud to say it works great (still needs a diff. freewheel as the smallest gear it has an issue, but I'm working on that.)  I took a tool bag with me in case the crank issue came back (crank arm not tight enough) and I'm proud to say I didn't need to open it once.  I went to Island Lake State Park in New Hudson MI.




 

There is an active CSX line that traverses the park.



 

Island Lake



 



 


 



 



 



 

In this one I was overwhelmed by the majesty of the Evergreen trees.



 

The bike rode great.  I'm so glad and thankful I've finally got one.


----------



## Metacortex (May 6, 2016)

Looks like a great ride! About the freewheel, you don't need a new one, just a replacement small cog. I just posted about that in the topic you started on that subject.


----------



## drglinski (May 6, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> Looks like a great ride! About the freewheel, you don't need a new one, just a replacement small cog. I just posted about that in the topic you started on that subject.



I saw that.  Easier to replace whole freewheel than disassembly of said freewheel.


----------



## Metacortex (May 6, 2016)

It's very easy to take off a cog and there is no need to disassemble the freewheel body to do so.


----------



## momo608 (May 6, 2016)

Is there a source for new cogs?

 How about a how to thread on Schwinn lightweight cog replacement?


----------



## Metacortex (May 6, 2016)

momo608 said:


> Is there a source for new cogs?




New cogs? No. But there is a virtually infinite supply of 14-28T 2nd+ gen (1972 or later) Model J freewheels out there, and many of them are barely used (like the one I linked to in the other topic here). Any of those could be used to source the small 14T sprocket he needs.



> How about a how to thread on Schwinn lightweight cog replacement?




That would be great, but it's not really that complicated. All you need is a stable wooden base, a few drywall screws and a chain whip. You secure the freewheel from turning with the drywall screws into the wood (in-between the teeth of the largest sprocket), then you use the chain whip to unscrew the small sprocket counterclockwise. Once the small sprockets are off both the original and the donor freewheels, you merely swap them and screw them back on. Voila! Sorry, that was for a Model F, for a Shimano freewheel the expression would be: 出来上がり! 





BTW if you want to remove all of the cogs, the 2nd one removes the same as the first (unscrew it counter-clockwise), then the remaining inner 3 cogs and spacers merely slide off (those cogs are splined).


----------



## momo608 (May 7, 2016)

Maybe something more comprehensive. How about a complete tear down of a freewheel, addressing shims, bearings, seals and cogs. The tools involved along with tips like above.

Personally I think taking freewheels apart is a waste of time but I know guys do it. Maybe I can be convinced there is some merit in rebuilding old noisy and loose freewheels.


----------



## drglinski (May 7, 2016)

If that's all it is maybe I'll just look into that.  Always had fears of billions of parts and ball bearings everywhere, and not being able to reassemble the jigsaw puzzle.  I think I can figure it out.  Thanks


----------



## momo608 (May 8, 2016)

momo608 said:


> Maybe something more comprehensive. How about a complete tear down of a freewheel, addressing shims, bearings, seals and cogs. The tools involved along with tips like above.
> 
> Personally I think taking freewheels apart is a waste of time but I know guys do it. Maybe I can be convinced there is some merit in rebuilding old noisy and loose freewheels.





Do ya know what you're full of? GREAT IDEAS!


----------



## Metacortex (May 8, 2016)

It is a good idea. I'd love to do it but am somewhat incapacitated right now shop-wise. Until myself or somebody else can take this on, here are some good existing tutorials for servicing freewheel bodies (instead of the much simpler task of removing and replacing cogs

http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/707342-build-long-freewheel-photo-heavy.html


----------



## drglinski (May 13, 2016)

So here we go.....

I need 3 things to complete this project (of the freewheel.)  Freewheel tool, chain whip, and a new sprocket.

Step 1.  Order freewheel tool.  Now I can remove it whenever I need to (which is hopefully not often) and don't have to pay a shop to do it.  People around here don't do things for free.

Step 2.  Made chain whip, with directions from RJ the bike guy on youtube.

I got the freewheel off today, and tried the drywall screws in wood method- split the wood right in half.  Mounted the freewheel with said drywall screws to the workbench and with a bit of effort the sprocket came off.  A trip to the bike shop in Farmington (MI)- an ex Schwinn dealer- resulted in looking through about 2 dozen potential candidates for another sprocket but none would fit.  One that came close had the correct outer diameter but the incorrect internal diameter (to thread on the freewheel.) 

So now I'm in need of the smallest sprocket so I can get it riding again.  Need to make sure I'm getting the right one so I don't get it to my house and find out it won't thread on.  14 teeth internal diam. is 1.655 inches.  Anyone selling one?


Who knows...maybe I should just make it an 8 speed........


----------



## Metacortex (May 13, 2016)

drglinski said:


> So now I'm in need of the smallest sprocket so I can get it riding again.  Need to make sure I'm getting the right one so I don't get it to my house and find out it won't thread on.  14 teeth internal diam. is 1.655 inches.  Anyone selling one?




The small 14T sprocket from any 1972 or later Schwinn Approved Model J freewheel will be an exact match: http://www.ebay.tv/sch/i.html?_nkw=schwinn+model+j+freewheel

This one is relatively cheap and looks to be like new: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-APPROVED-MODEL-J-FIVE-SPEED-FREEWHEEL-14-28-NICE-/301951087947


----------



## drglinski (May 14, 2016)

I went with the relatively cheap good looking one.  The teeth look way better on the "donor" than the one I have.  I was hoping someone might have the cog in a parts box they'd sell me--I put some feelers out and got no replies.  

Do you know how many of the cogs are threaded on, without me actually going and taking mine apart...?  Trying to learn as much as I can about these freewheels.

Thanks


----------



## Metacortex (May 14, 2016)

drglinski said:


> Do you know how many of the cogs are threaded on, without me actually going and taking mine apart...?




I added that info to my earlier post:


Metacortex said:


> BTW if you want to remove all of the cogs, the 2nd one removes the same as the first (unscrew it counter-clockwise), then the remaining inner 3 cogs and spacers merely slide off (those cogs are splined).


----------



## drglinski (May 14, 2016)

Thanks..should have read the older posts, sorry.


----------



## drglinski (May 18, 2016)

Bought a donor freewheel and it arrived today.






There is a pic of the S/T freewheel with the donor. Cleaned up the S/T freewheel.

Donor freewheel.





Disassembly processes.






S/T freewheel with different cogs.  I replaced the smallest two- I was going to try to replace the smallest 3 but the third cog was slightly different. 



 

I was concerned when i took apart the donor freewheel when I saw wear on the smallest cog I thought I was in trouble all over again. No turning back....



 

Back on the bike






Took it on a 9 mile ride.  Bike just hummed in all gears.  No skipping.  (Hooray!!)  I've got a functional 10 speed now.

Thanks to everyone who helped me out with this project.  It's been stressful, frustrating and somewhat fun.


----------



## Metacortex (May 18, 2016)

Excellent job, glad it all worked out! You should feel good that you were able to preserve and properly restore the unique Sports Tourer freewheel, one of the coolest features of the bike IMHO. A lot of people would have taken the easy way out and replace it with a new one, de-valueing the bike in the process. Repairing is easy, restoring is harder.


----------



## drglinski (May 19, 2016)

The freewheel and the long cage derailleur (GT 300) makes the look of the rear of the bike IMO.  I wanted to preserve that look.  Thanks


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 29, 2016)

maybe you should have bought a yellow one?


----------



## Artifex (Aug 4, 2016)

Disassembling things like this with loose bearings is why I scavenge old cookie and brownie pans.   A couple years ago I was lucky to find 4 large bakers pans with a 1/2" lip that have saved me several times from having to search for loose bearings.


----------

